# Quiet or get deactivated



## Robbie54

since I started driving for Lyft here in OKC I see that my rating from riders has spiraled below 4.59. 
I wanted to ask a question about the pros and cons of either going ahead and quit driving for Lyft or just go ahead and let the riders destroy my rating and get me deactivated.?? Would like some input. Thanks m


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur

Tell lyft you want to deactivate your account. Take a month off. Go back and sign up again and start with a fresh 5.0 rating.


----------



## Robbie54

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> Tell lyft you want to deactivate your account. Take a month off. Go back and sign up again and start with a fresh 5.0 rating.


And what would be the con side if I went ahead and finished driving and eventually got deactivated?


----------



## Robbie54

Robbie54 said:


> And what would be the con side if I went ahead and finished driving and eventually got deactivated?


And also how many times will they allow you to do this ?


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur

Robbie54 said:


> And what would be the con side if I went ahead and finished driving and eventually got deactivated?


None. At the current base rates this gig is a joke.


----------



## Driving and Driven

Take a week. Breathe. 

Come back and kick butt, Robbie-style.


----------



## Jo3030

Depends on how many rides you've done.
If over 100, maybe there is something you can improve upon.
Maybe GPS is loud, maybe you're having issues w/ traffic, maybe you need to clean car more, try a bit more.
Honestly, if you are over 4.6 and you dont get any feedback thru the ratings systems, I'd just keep driving.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana

Jo3030 said:


> Depends on how many rides you've done.
> If over 100, maybe there is something you can improve upon.
> Maybe GPS is loud, maybe you're having issues w/ traffic, maybe you need to clean car more, try a bit more.
> Honestly, if you are over 4.6 and you dont get any feedback thru the ratings systems, I'd just keep driving.


GPS too loud????? What the??? Man you Lyft drivers over due it. That's why Lyft passengers are bigger babies. At least with UBER they know we don't have to try if we don't want to.


----------



## Jo3030

I turn off my GPS audio and just look at it every once in a while.
You'd be surprised how annoying it is, as a rider.
Also, if you make a mistake, no one is the wiser if you keep it quiet.


----------



## Robbie54

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> GPS too loud????? What the??? Man you Lyft drivers over due it. That's why Lyft passengers are bigger babies. At least with UBER they know we don't have to try if we don't want to.


That is what I am seeing with lyft passengers. I drive 20 min to pick them up for a 2 mile ride and get a crap rating not to mention not even a tip for me driving out of my way for that 2 mile trip. Maybe I should offer a foot or back massage on mile 1. Lol


----------



## VegasR

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> Tell lyft you want to deactivate your account. Take a month off. Go back and sign up again and start with a fresh 5.0 rating.


I can't tell if you are joking, or if this would really work.


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur

VegasR said:


> I can't tell if you are joking, or if this would really work.


It works, but you need to have them delete your account. You will have to start fresh and upload new docs and everything when you start up again.


----------



## VegasR

Thanks. My rating just plummeted from 4.89 to 4.54. And I just got approved for postmates. Seems like an easy decision.


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur

VegasR said:


> Thanks. My rating just plummeted from 4.89 to 4.54. And I just got approved for postmates. Seems like an easy decision.


Also, you may want to avoid low-rated pax in the future. Most of them have a low rating because they rate drivers low. They don't know how to play nice.


----------



## Ubercycle

Robbie54 said:


> since I started driving for Lyft here in OKC I see that my rating from riders has spiraled below 4.59.
> I wanted to ask a question about the pros and cons of either going ahead and quit driving for Lyft or just go ahead and let the riders destroy my rating and get me deactivated.?? Would like some input. Thanks m


Uber and Lyft don't really care about your rating, as long as you're making money for them, and no serious complaint against you.
Rating purpose is to please Customer( and it's optional) by giving them an option to appreciate or report.... 
Sexual harassment, for example, will terminate your partnership immediately with Uber/Lyft, even 100% of your trips are 5*.


----------



## Shangsta

Ubercycle said:


> Uber and Lyft don't really care about your rating, as long as you're making money for them, and no serious complaint against you.
> Rating purpose is to please Customer( and it's optional) by giving them an option to appreciate or report....
> Sexual harassment, for example, will terminate your partnership immediately with Uber/Lyft, even 100% of your trips are 5*.


Thats not entirely true. They force low rated drivers to take a class to get reactivated. 100 bucks a pop for them.


----------



## Ubercycle

Thank you Sir,
The fact that they force low rated drivers to take a class in order to Unlock their accounts, doesn't mean that what i said is totally wrong. but since you're aware of what they do, that is their purpose, our policy is zero tolerance for bad drivers.
Rating for riders is optional. Right? Uber and Lyft can make it mandatory if they really count on it.
if you did 1000 trips and only 20% of them has been rated, which is 200 trips.
and your rating is 4.50, that doesn't mean you are not doing your job as you supposed to, it only means that you need 0.5 to be perfect.
and nobody is perfect. to win any vote, you need the majority which is 51%..... 5 stars is a dream, and has no constant definition, 5-star hotel in 1980 is not 5-star hotel today, while the classification remain the same. my rating may be 4.98 and yours 4.60 and you are quite better than me.
Don't forget that the 800 riders (80%) who didn't rate their trips, must be counted as positive feedbacks because people tend to complain and show their anger about bad service than appreciating it, because everybody is expecting a good service.

What are we doing here? we are just complaining about Uber!
Does that mean all that we said is Right?


----------



## stephan

Robbie54 said:


> That is what I am seeing with lyft passengers. I drive 20 min to pick them up for a 2 mile ride and get a crap rating not to mention not even a tip for me driving out of my way for that 2 mile trip. Maybe I should offer a foot or back massage on mile 1. Lol


YOU drive 20 min to pick riders? Wow ,how can you profits from that. I max accept ping from 7-9 min


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

I say be quiet


----------



## elelegido

Robbie54 said:


> I wanted to ask a question about the pros and cons of either going ahead and quit driving for Lyft or just go ahead and let the riders destroy my rating and get me deactivated.??


As long as you just keep going ahead, that's the main thing. Never backwards.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky

Jo3030 said:


> I turn off my GPS audio and just look at it every once in a while.
> You'd be surprised how annoying it is, as a rider.
> Also, if you make a mistake, no one is the wiser if you keep it quiet.


It's iilegal to drive without sound. You get a ticket if you get pulled over. You are not allowed to look at it . You can only listen to it so if you have the sound offmthey assume you are looking at it



Ubercycle said:


> Thank you Sir,
> The fact that they force low rated drivers to take a class in order to Unlock their accounts, doesn't mean that what i said is totally wrong. but since you're aware of what they do, that is their purpose, our policy is zero tolerance for bad drivers.
> Rating for riders is optional. Right? Uber and Lyft can make it mandatory if they really count on it.
> if you did 1000 trips and only 20% of them has been rated, which is 200 trips.
> and your rating is 4.50, that doesn't mean you are not doing your job as you supposed to, it only means that you need 0.5 to be perfect.
> and nobody is perfect. to win any vote, you need the majority which is 51%..... 5 stars is a dream, and has no constant definition, 5-star hotel in 1980 is not 5-star hotel today, while the classification remain the same. my rating may be 4.98 and yours 4.60 and you are quite better than me.
> Don't forget that the 800 riders (80%) who didn't rate their trips, must be counted as positive feedbacks because people tend to complain and show their anger about bad service than appreciating it, because everybody is expecting a good service.
> 
> What are we doing here? we are just complaining about Uber!
> Does that mean all that we said is Right?


Rating averages would be lower but they fire the ones with low ratings. It's a crap shoot depending who you pick up. It's like drawing out of a hat. Some people get luckier


----------



## Jo3030

No clue where you got this at as a car GPS is basically the same thing - impossible to enforce also


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky

Jo3030 said:


> No clue where you got this at as a car GPS is basically the same thing - impossible to enforce also


Ask a cop or google it. They are all illegal to look at. Anytime you take your eyes off the road. Even to turn the radio. Go argue with a cop


----------



## Jo3030

Alright


----------



## Julescase

VegasR said:


> I can't tell if you are joking, or if this would really work.


*Never* have the sound on while using your GPS - just glance at your phone for directions.

Pax seem to have an aversion to the annoying GPS directions being spewed out audibly, which I actually understand - that shit gets irritating after 30 seconds.



Jo3030 said:


> No clue where you got this at as a car GPS is basically the same thing - impossible to enforce also


That's 100% untrue - you should never have the GPS sound on! That's one of the main reasons pax give drivers a poor rating.

If a driver has a rating below 4.7 and they actually have the sound turned up on your directions, I guarantee that's why. No one wants to hear that crap.

Muted GPS, clean car, no weird smells, no doubt ratings will rise. It's a No brainer.

PS I know you didn't make the statement Jo3030, but I was just tag teaming onto your comment. 



Crosbyandstarsky said:


> It's iilegal to drive without sound. You get a ticket if you get pulled over. You are not allowed to look at it . You can only listen to it so if you have the sound offmthey assume you are looking at it
> 
> Rating averages would be lower but they fire the ones with low ratings. It's a crap shoot depending who you pick up. It's like drawing out of a hat. Some people get luckier


Never use the volume on your GPS. People can't stand that.

It's absolutely NOT illegal- that's pretty funny though!


----------



## Jo3030

I actually have 2 GPSes running, Google Maps for actual directions up front and Waze running in background for 'alerts' for cops , potholes, speed cameras, etc

It's pretty sweet.


----------



## Julescase

Jo3030 said:


> I actually have 2 GPSes running, Google Maps for actual directions up front and Waze running in background for 'alerts' for cops , potholes, speed cameras, etc
> 
> It's pretty sweet.


According to CrosbyandStarsky, you're breaking DOUBLE the laws!


----------



## Jo3030

Julescase said:


> According to CrosbyandStarsky, you're breaking DOUBLE the laws!


I'm kind of a rebel.


----------



## tohunt4me

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> It works, but you need to have them delete your account. You will have to start fresh and upload new docs and everything when you start up again.


So you could get SIGN UP BONUS EVERY FEW MONTHS ?


----------



## dman0617

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> Tell lyft you want to deactivate your account. Take a month off. Go back and sign up again and start with a fresh 5.0 rating.


Wow I didnt even know that was a thing!!! I might have to try that to start fresh again lol


----------



## Uberglenn

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> Tell lyft you want to deactivate your account. Take a month off. Go back and sign up again and start with a fresh 5.0 rating.


Can you do this with ubet


----------



## upyouruber

Robbie54 said:


> That is what I am seeing with lyft passengers. I drive 20 min to pick them up for a 2 mile ride and get a crap rating not to mention not even a tip for me driving out of my way for that 2 mile trip. Maybe I should offer a foot or back massage on mile 1. Lol


I suggested to Lyft that perhaps I should also pay the rider's fare to make them happy!


----------



## Tom Harding

Robbie54 said:


> since I started driving for Lyft here in OKC I see that my rating from riders has spiraled below 4.59.
> I wanted to ask a question about the pros and cons of either going ahead and quit driving for Lyft or just go ahead and let the riders destroy my rating and get me deactivated.?? Would like some input. Thanks m


First sign up with Uber then get their bonus. If you drive for Lyft you should be able to drive for Uber too.
I drive in Chicago. We have 3 ride share companies here - Uber, Lyft and VIA.
I have over 4500 trips with Uber, about 500 with Lyft and 50 with VIA. My rating with Uber is 4.90, with VIA it is 4.96 and Lyft is 4.53. I talked to a Uber driver that had a 4.80 rating and she was deactivated by Lyft at 4.30.
I think Lyft's rating include ignored trips, cancellations, as well as pax ratings.
Always sign up for as make gigs as you can handle because you never know what one will try to screw you for no reason.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky

Lyft basically has a rating system that asks customers to insult you. Screw them


----------



## MajorT

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> I say be quiet


Or don't


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Robbie54 said:


> That is what I am seeing with lyft passengers. I drive 20 min to pick them up for a 2 mile ride and get a crap rating not to mention not even a tip for me driving out of my way for that 2 mile trip. Maybe I should offer a foot or back massage on mile 1. Lol


Why are you driving 20 minutes to pick them up?


----------



## kcdrvr15

If you think back, I bet most of your low ratings are from "bus riders" that are taking advantage of some kind of promotion, then complain so to get a free ride or more ride credits. I too experienced this phenomenon, but after starting to refuse to accept requests, even if it is surging, from certain areas, my ratings went back up. Your going to miss out on some good rides, but you will also miss out on the social rejects using your car for free transportation.


----------



## upyouruber

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Why are you driving 20 minutes to pick them up?


None of that would help. You want to improve your Lyft ratings? Then you the driver, should also be paying their fare! Every Lyft driver knows that!


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Why are you driving 20 minutes to pick them up?


Exactally!



Crosbyandstarsky said:


> It's iilegal to drive without sound. You get a ticket if you get pulled over. You are not allowed to look at it . You can only listen to it so if you have the sound offmthey assume you are looking at it
> 
> Rating averages would be lower but they fire the ones with low ratings. It's a crap shoot depending who you pick up. It's like drawing out of a hat. Some people get luckier


Average ratings don't include the low ones they fire


----------



## ntcindetroit

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Ask a cop or google it. They are all illegal to look at. Anytime you take your eyes off the road. Even to turn the radio. Go argue with a cop


Thought commercial drivers are exempted. Maybe rideshare drivers are just whole bunch amateur.


----------



## Tom Harding

Lyft ratings suck!! I thnk your acceptance rate is part of their equation .
My Lyft rating was 4.52m but now is 4.59 - 550 trips
My Uber rating is 4.90 - 4800 trips
My VIA rating is 4.96 - 100 trips
It seems Lyft pax are Uber rejects and Lyft lets them get away with low rating without any reason.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧

My Lyft ratings takes dives sometimes, Not sure why, because I know my city very well. Maybe I should keep my mouth shut?

Yesterday, I stereotyped a potential low rater and cancelled at the end of the trip, so that person could not rate me, then called Lyft support to pay me manually, since cancelled trips don't credit the driver.


----------

